# The debate over masks.



## Ronni (Jul 11, 2020)

Wearing a mask is no longer a topic for debate.  There are not "two sides" to this issue.

The latest scientific research strongly supports the conclusion that masks are the most effective tool we currently have for controlling COVID-19, which is the main reason organizations that initially did not make wearing masks a recommendation for the general public have all reversed course.

It doesn't matter what anyone said months ago when this was new to the world.  The more that scientists have learned about this virus, the more strongly they've all come to agree on wearing masks.  This is no longer a question.

You may be a carrier of COVID-19 and be asymptomatic.  By wearing a mask you’re stopping the spread and protecting others.  Individuals with COVID-19 can be symptom free for up to five days, not realize they are carrying the virus, and then spread it to others more at risk than themselves.  Wearing a mask is not only important, it’s life-saving.

Current guidelines and recommendations are not open to interpretation.  Epidemiologists, microbiologists and organizations like Johns Hopkins, the Centers for Disease Control, the National Academy of Sciences, and the World Health Organization all now are unified in recommending masks for the public.  Dr. Fauci has gone as far as saying it's "essential" to wear a mask in public, and that it's "irresponsible" not to do so.

People do not have the "right" to put others at risk with their behavior.  People like you and I should not "stay home" because others refuse to wear a mask.  This virus is not "like the flu."  And no, it will not "go away" if Trump loses in November.  Believing and repeating such things demonstrates a selfish ignorance and/or a disconnect with reality.

People don’t complain their rights are being violated when they buckle into a government mandated seatbelt. And are so careful to keep their passengers  safe by insisting they buckle up.

Masks are achieving a similar end...they are reducing the potential mortality of the population at large. The selfish arrogance of some people is beyond comprehension to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Yes, by all means we ALL need to wear masks when going inside around others.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 11, 2020)

There is a strong hint  that PM Johnson will make it mandatory to wear a face covering in shops in  England. 
Some might argue .....about time!!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2020)

Treacle said:


> There is a strong hint  that PM Johnson will make it mandatory to wear a face covering in shops in  England.
> Some might argue .....about time!!


I hope he does.. but I have a feeling he'll back out of making it mandatory, he seems to be terrified of making solid decisions .. which is a shame because everyone in Scotland are following the rules laid down by sturgeon and wearing mask in enclosed spaces..
It really annoys me that a large proportion of people in England  seem to not be taking this pandemic seriously.. all the nay-sayers, and the conspiracy speculators.. . How hard is it to wear a mask indoors for a short period of time.? I understand people who have lung conditions ( I'm asthmatic myself and still wear a mask )  but healthy people should be interested in saving their own health if not other peoples.

I have to  really come to the conclusion that if the health service wasn't free here, then perhaps people would think very differently about looking after their health


----------



## mlh (Jul 11, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Wearing a mask is no longer a topic for debate.  There are not "two sides" to this issue.
> 
> The latest scientific research strongly supports the conclusion that masks are the most effective tool we currently have for controlling COVID-19, which is the main reason organizations that initially did not make wearing masks a recommendation for the general public have all reversed course.
> 
> ...



they put a mandate in place here in the midwest but, the people here are still not masking.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 11, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I hope he does.. but I have a feeling he'll back out of making it mandatory, he seems to be terrified of making solid decisions .. which is a shame because everyone in Scotland are following the rules laid down by sturgeon and wearing mask in enclosed spaces..
> It really annoys me that a large proportion of people in England  seem to not be taking this pandemic seriously.. all the nay-sayers, and the conspiracy speculators.. . How hard is it to wear a mask indoors for a short period of time.? I understand people who have lung conditions ( I'm asthmatic myself and still wear a mask )  but healthy people should be interested in saving their own health if not other peoples.
> 
> *I have to  really come to the conclusion that if the health service wasn't free here, then perhaps people would think very differently about looking after their health*


Even with good insurance most Americans have significant co-pays when hospitalized. Not even a potentially devastating illness and serious pain in the wallet manages to inspire all to mask up in public.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm all for people taking advantage of the situation, but it does seem that many businesses are charging exhorbitant prices for masks. The best thing is to make your own, if you can. It's also advisable to wash them in disinfectant before wearing them. After all, they will be worn next to your mouth and you need to ensure that they are germ-free or it would rather defeat the purpose of wearing them.


----------



## Red Cinders (Jul 11, 2020)

The current mask debate reminds me of the old cigarette smoking debate.  Both behaviors have great potential to hurt innocent people who just want to live without being infringed upon.  I remember being sandwiched at work between two chain smokers.  As the non-smoker, I had no rights.  I developed some lung problems at the time and to this day, I have to be careful about pneumonia.  Do what you want when no one else is around but don't be a selfish jerk when they are around.


----------



## Trippy Hippie (Jul 11, 2020)

mlh said:


> they put a mandate in place here in the midwest but, the people here are still not masking.


And they wonder why the United States can't get a handle on this.


----------



## 911 (Jul 11, 2020)

Trippy Hippie said:


> And they wonder why the United States can't get a handle on this.


I don’t wonder. Without proper mitigation, we will not improve upon the numbers.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 11, 2020)

As of July 17, it will be mandatory to wear masks in public places indoors in our area with big fines for not complying.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 11, 2020)

It's the wise and considerate thing to do during a pandemic like this, luckily the majority of people where I live are sane and taking recommended precautions.  Hopefully there will come the day when the danger has subsided and we can safely get back to a more normal life.  Never thought I'd be living through a pandemic in America, but I am making that best of it.  Wearing a mask is hardly too much to ask.


----------



## win231 (Jul 11, 2020)

Masks are required here when in a store or public building.  I've never seen anyone without one.
I wear one when shopping because it's required & I don't want others to be worried; not because I think it protects me or anyone from me.  It doesn't.


----------



## Trippy Hippie (Jul 11, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's the wise and considerate thing to do during a pandemic like this, luckily the majority of people where I live are sane and taking recommended precautions.  Hopefully there will come the day when the danger has subsided and we can safely get back to a more normal life.  Never thought I'd be living through a pandemic in America, but I am making that best of it.  Wearing a mask is hardly too much to ask.


In my State my Governor has left it up to States local leaders to make that decision so going from town to town it can change. In my city you have to wear a mask when inside a public place such as a grocery store or retail store. People seem to be following that rule, but when outside hardly anyone wears a mask.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jul 11, 2020)

Bus Driver Dies From Attack by Passengers Refusing to Wear Masks.....

a group of men in the city of Bayonne, France attacked a local bus driver after they were asked to wear masks. According to a report from the _Guardian_, Philippe Monguillot, the 59-year-old bus driver, later died after being declared brain dead.

The attack took place on Sunday, after Monguillot refused to let a group of people on the bus because they were not wearing face masks. In France, masks are mandatory on public transportation as the coronavirus pandemic continues. The four men, three of whom were not wearing masks, then attacked Monguillot before fleeing to one of the men’s apartments.

Following the attack, Monguillot was pronounced brain dead on Tuesday and later died on Friday.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/bus-driver-dies-attack-passengers-221953341.html

(This is beyond standing your ground according to the law  )


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 11, 2020)

At this stage of millions of infected how can there be a mask debate?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

I was so glad to see EVERYONE wearing masks when I went grocery shopping yesterday!  There was not one person without a mask I'm happy to say.  As of the end of this week they have now mandated it for my county to wear masks.  I think they should have done it sooner but am still glad everyone must do it now.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Bus Driver Dies From Attack by Passengers Refusing to Wear Masks.....
> 
> a group of men in the city of Bayonne, France attacked a local bus driver after they were asked to wear masks. According to a report from the _Guardian_, Philippe Monguillot, the 59-year-old bus driver, later died after being declared brain dead.
> 
> ...


How incredibly sad. A bus driver who is brave enough to drive  them to their destination gets his brains bashed in for doing his job. Unbelievable.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

What a difference a day makes!!!!!! Having posted yesterday that PM Johnson may mandate on wearing facial covering in shops , his minister Michael Gove has said  that he does not believe face coverings should be compulsory in shops saying he trust people's 'common sense' and therefore it can only be concluded that  it will not be mandated. Of  course we may have track and trace re: the virus but we don't have a track and trace re: those who do not have common sense!!!!!!!!!!! I believe Scotland has mandated wearing face coverings in shops   not sure about Wales. But I guess like those in US and/or Canada different states have different mandates. It seems the UK is divided on the issue of face coverings, which leads me to pose the question: does anyone in positions of 'power/leadership' be it a PM or President know what they are talking about or how to handle this pandemic. Even virology scientists can't agree. Surely a World Forum, if you like, might help to establish how to beat this virus, all countries could provide information on how they are tackling it, what their methods are, best practices for reducing infection etc etc. That way if everyone is attempting  to 'sing from the same hymn sheet' so to speak we might be able to avoid spikes and avoid a continuous perpetuation of the virus. Just some thoughts. ☺

Hope I didn't go off piste .


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2020)

@Treacle, I'm shocked that Boris would feel this way, given that he was hospitalized from this very virus and knows how dangerous it can be.


----------



## rgp (Jul 12, 2020)

Just today on Face the Nation.....Surgeon General Jerome Adams was the guest , and he was promoting the use of masks. But !......the show host [Margaret Brennan] had & showed video of just two months ago where he , the Surgeon General himself, was on her very same show,was stating that in his opinion the masks served no purpose for the general public. Brennan showed an additional clip from a slightly newer show where he said the same thing, masks serve no purpose , for the general public. But there he was today, wearing one, and bible-thumpin' for them.

Now, which is correct? and or why the change? .......... Maybe he bought stock in 3M ....  

  I'm not saying do not wear one, and I'm not saying wear one ......... My 'position' is .... do what you feel is right for you.

  One thing I will add is ......... this back & forth / confusion from the beginning, sure has people screwed up. IMO it has become more of a political thing than medical advise?


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Bus Driver Dies From Attack by Passengers Refusing to Wear Masks.....
> 
> a group of men in the city of Bayonne, France attacked a local bus driver after they were asked to wear masks. According to a report from the _Guardian_, Philippe Monguillot, the 59-year-old bus driver, later died after being declared brain dead.
> 
> ...


This is to be expected when employees who are paid to do one job are asked to play cop.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> This is to be expected when employees who are paid to do one job are asked to play cop.


No this happens when an employee is doing his job in requesting the people entering on his bus to wear a mask and those people who feel their "freedoms" are being taken away become mentally unstable. This man was just doing his job. He was attacked for doing his job. Why? Why was he attacked and lost his life? Because of idiots who refuse to wear a mask. Shameless.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> No this happens when an employee is doing his job in requesting the people entering on his bus to wear a mask and those people who feel their "freedoms" are being taken away become mentally unstable. This man was just doing his job. He was attacked for doing his job. Why? Why was he attacked and lost his life? Because of idiots who refuse to wear a mask. Shameless.


Totally agree Becky 1951. This man has simply gone to work to provide for his family or people in his life. I feel near to tears that he may have left a wife children siblings mother/father etc. who will grow up without him in their life, because of some selfish selfish thugs. They clearly have no idea of the long term psychological damage they have caused to a large number of people associated with him. It makes me so so  Of course even if they have a sentence they will still have time for a life. Too sad.


----------



## rgp (Jul 12, 2020)

I think I [if I were the driver] would have been the one to get off the bus. If the bus does not move, after awhile all the passengers will get off of it.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 12, 2020)

rgp said:


> I think I [if I were the driver] would have been the one to get off the bus. If the bus does not move, after awhile all the passengers will get off of it.


You have somewhat of a good point...  but it would penalize the individuals who did the right thing for the actions of those who did the wrong thing.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

The problem is rgp, if I may, I wonder if he had got off the bus  would they still have attacked him for not getting them to their destination. Thugs are thugs. If their reaction to being told they could not get on the bus without a mask resulted in the attack and death of that individual, one has to question their emotional/psychological stability and more importantly, if this was now, what will they be like when they are older.
It was over wearing a face mask that protects themselves and others and I wonder how they would feel if they were told one of their relatives had caught Covid 19 due to, lets say a visitor, who did not wear a mask when they should have done, and consequently the relative was on a ventillator, in a coma, and not likely to survive. I wish people would see the videos of people who have gone through this or listen to their accounts. This is serious business. OK if you don't get it or have mild symptoms but if it hits you hard ...........  
Sorry, needed to get that out because I fear we will see another spike over here because it seems that people believe it's all over now that you can get your haircut, go to the pub etc etc.

Whom the Gods wish to destroy they first make mad  - and that unfortunately seems to be where we're heading. Just some thoughts  ☺


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> No this happens when an employee is doing his job in requesting the people entering on his bus to wear a mask and those people who feel their "freedoms" are being taken away become mentally unstable. This man was just doing his job. He was attacked for doing his job. Why? Why was he attacked and lost his life? Because of idiots who refuse to wear a mask. Shameless.


Uh.....no.  Assuming a mask protects you from others, if the bus driver was wearing a mask, he would be protected from anyone who wasn't wearing a mask.  So he would have no reason to confront anyone.  So, he was playing cop - whether or not he was asked to.  Stupid either way.  A bus driver's job is to drive the bus.  
A cop has a gun, taser, & authority & the ability to summon help quickly.  A bus driver has none.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> Uh.....no.  Assuming a mask protects you from others, if the bus driver was wearing a mask, he would be protected from anyone who wasn't wearing a mask.  So he would have no reason to confront anyone.  So, he was playing cop - whether or not he was asked to.  Stupid either way.  A bus driver's job is to drive the bus.
> A cop has a gun, taser, & authority & the ability to summon help quickly.  A bus driver has none.


But win231, if I may,we had inspectors on the buses years ago and I think we still have a few, so what if an inspector had seen passengers without masks. Would the driver had lost his job because s/he didn't comply with the 'rules? Take your point though. Personally I would like policemen/women on buses, trains and  the underground so there is support for transport workers especially during this pandemic. Just a thought.  ☺


----------



## debodun (Jul 12, 2020)

It bothers me that people are relying on those pleated accordion style masks. They tend to slip down. Even when in place, they leave big gaps on the sides and where it goes over the nose (red arrows). I have a cup style that has a small metal strip on the top to pinch over the nose to ensure a snug fit and it also doesn't leave a gap near the cheeks.


----------



## rgp (Jul 12, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> You have somewhat of a good point...  but it would penalize the individuals who did the right thing for the actions of those who did the wrong thing.





  OK, but it beats being beaten to death , does it not ?

  I doubt the bus went anywhere after all.


----------



## rgp (Jul 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> The problem is rgp, if I may, I wonder if he had got off the bus  would they still have attacked him for not getting them to their destination. Thugs are thugs. If their reaction to being told they could not get on the bus without a mask resulted in the attack and death of that individual, one has to question their emotional/psychological stability and more importantly, if this was now, what will they be like when they are older.
> It was over wearing a face mask that protects themselves and others and I wonder how they would feel if they were told one of their relatives had caught Covid 19 due to, lets say a visitor, who did not wear a mask when they should have done, and consequently the relative was on a ventillator, in a coma, and not likely to survive. I wish people would see the videos of people who have gone through this or listen to their accounts. This is serious business. OK if you don't get it or have mild symptoms but if it hits you hard ...........
> Sorry, needed to get that out because I fear we will see another spike over here because it seems that people believe it's all over now that you can get your haircut, go to the pub etc etc.
> 
> Whom the Gods wish to destroy they first make mad  - and that unfortunately seems to be where we're heading. Just some thoughts  ☺




 That's something we'll never know now ......but, since he was out numbered, at least he would have had room to run.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 12, 2020)

rgp said:


> That's something we'll never know now ......but, since he was out numbered, at least he would have had room to run.


Points noted ☺


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 12, 2020)

win231 said:


> Uh.....no.  Assuming a mask protects you from others, if the bus driver was wearing a mask, he would be protected from anyone who wasn't wearing a mask.  So he would have no reason to confront anyone.  So, he was playing cop - whether or not he was asked to.  Stupid either way.  A bus driver's job is to drive the bus.
> A cop has a gun, taser, & authority & the ability to summon help quickly.  A bus driver has none.


The transit company he works for required all passengers and drivers to wear masks. He was doing his job in requesting passengers to wear masks. No mask no service. He was not playing cop.
His death was not his fault which it seems your implying.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2020)

debodun said:


> It bothers me that people are relying on those pleated accordion style masks. They tend to slip down. Even when in place, they leave big gaps on the sides and where it goes over the nose (red arrows). I have a cup style that has a small metal strip on the top to pinch over the nose to ensure a snug fit and it also doesn't leave a gap near the cheeks.
> 
> View attachment 113332


Some of my accordion style masks came with pipe cleaners in the top hem so they adjust to a snug fit.  I put a slit in the hems of those that didn't have pipe cleaners and inserted them myself.  

My head is on the smaller side. On masks that are too big, I've reduced the slack by putting a little knot in the elastic. 

Sewn masks are pretty easy to customize for fit. Disposables are not. 

My doctor's office advised this rule of thumb. When wearing a mask, if you can blow out a candle or match a couple of inches from your face, either the weave or the fit is insufficient to protect others from your exhaled breath.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2020)

Treacle said:


> But win231, if I may,we had inspectors on the buses years ago and I think we still have a few, so what if an inspector had seen passengers without masks. Would the driver had lost his job because s/he didn't comply with the 'rules? Take your point though. Personally I would like policemen/women on buses, trains and  the underground so there is support for transport workers especially during this pandemic. Just a thought.  ☺


I doubt any city would pay police officers to be on every bus to enforce the mask policy.  And if my boss told me to do it, I'd say, "That's a job for law enforcement, & if you want to fire me, be my guest.  See ya in court.


----------



## win231 (Jul 12, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> The transit company he works for required all passengers and drivers to wear masks. He was doing his job in requesting passengers to wear masks. No mask no service. He was not playing cop.
> His death was not his fault which it seems your implying.


I'm not implying that his death was his fault.  That's what you're misinterpreting.  I'm saying he did something he should have known was foolish.
He was outnumbered & lacked the authority, equipment & manpower to enforce a law.
Besides, I doubt the fight started after some kind words.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Some of my accordion style masks came with pipe cleaners in the top hem so they adjust to a snug fit.  I put a slit in the hems of those that didn't have pipe cleaners and inserted them myself.
> 
> My head is on the smaller side. On masks that are too big, I've reduced the slack by putting a little knot in the elastic.
> 
> ...


*Those are the masks the medical profession has. The medical workers aren't all wearing N-95s. Some are wearing ones that look like duck bills. The only ones with N-95s are the folks in direct contact with COVID pts as well as hospital security. *


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *Those are the masks the medical profession has. The medical workers aren't all wearing N-95s. Some are wearing ones that look like duck bills. The only ones with N-95s are the folks in direct contact with COVID pts as well as hospital security. *


I have some N95s that I bought back in 2018 after seeing a TedTalk that warned of this very type of pandemic.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I have some N95s that I bought back in 2018 after seeing a TedTalk that warned of this very type of pandemic.


*Cool. Do you feel any safer in them? Aren't they harder to breathe in?*


----------



## StarSong (Jul 13, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> *Cool. Do you feel any safer in them? Aren't they harder to breathe in?*


I do feel safer in them and use them for grocery shopping and other indoor, public encounters .  No harder to breathe through than the fabric masks I use for social distance visits and other outdoor encounters.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 13, 2020)

Well the PM has made his decision despite  Minister Gove not wanting to mandate the wearing of face coverings. On the 24th of this month everyone must wear a face covering in shops. Those who don't or refuse will be fined a £100. Watch this space. It could all change.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I have some N95s that I bought back in 2018 after seeing a TedTalk that warned of this very type of pandemic.



I have asthma and bought a bunch of N95s super cheap 2015ish.  It was after the Ebola scare.  When Covid finally burns through or out, look for really good deals.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 13, 2020)

*It’s not a mask, it’s a visible IQ test*.


----------



## Treacle (Jul 14, 2020)

If anyone has a definition of clarity please let 'my' PM know!!!!!!!!!
So Minister Michael Grove said he didn't think it was necessary to mandate on face masks/coverings  . PM overrides that and has made it illegal if you do not wear  a face covering in shops. It is suggested that Gove and Johnson are in conflict with each other ,leading to the suggestion that this is was a political move  (PM making it clear he's boss) rather than one based on health issues.
The term as I understand it is face covering not face mask leading to someone posing the question : does pulling up your jumper over your face constitute a covering??
There is no requirement in restaurants or pubs to wear face coverings or masks and let's not even talk about the 'idiots on the beach'. 
So, if someone has a restaurant but owns a shop/outlet  in or next to it would one have to wear the face coverings in one part of the establishment but not the other? I could go on ..............Just some thoughts ☺


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

> There is no requirement in restaurants or pubs to wear face coverings or masks and let's not even talk about the 'idiots on the beach'.



I guess it would be impossible to require a face covering in a restaurant or pub.  The coverings have to come off when eating or drinking, so almost by definition, faces are uncovered in those places.  Every person has to decide whether they are willing to run the risk of being near unmasked strangers.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 14, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I guess it would be impossible to require a face covering in a restaurant or pub.  The coverings have to come off when eating or drinking, so almost by definition, faces are uncovered in those places.  Every person has to decide whether they are willing to run the risk of being near unmasked strangers.



The servers/staff all wear masks here, by mandate.  Patrons tend to wear masks while being seated, to order, interact with servers etc., and then remove them or pull them down to eat, re-positioning them as necessary to ask for more to drink, order dessert etc.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 14, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Well the PM has made his decision despite  Minister Gove not wanting to mandate the wearing of face coverings. On the 24th of this month everyone must wear a face covering in shops. Those who don't or refuse will be fined a £100. Watch this space. It could all change.


Why is he waiting 10 days for this to go into effect?  Very odd.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 14, 2020)

Today I went clothes shopping. There was a place having an incredible sale today so I bought 6 pairs of 3/4 length summer pants, 6 beautiful new tops and 2 great sports bras. They only let so many people in at a time. Masks are mandatory. If you don’t have one on you are turned away. It’s been made law now. People can get fined if they try and go into stores without one

Plus I was extra pleased since they also give senior discounts. Can you believe that I forgot about this cool factor. Geez! There’s actually perks to getting old.

Anyway I had an awesome day today. I even figured out how to record onto my iPad. Yayyy. Now I need to learn how to upload it to ‘soundcloud’ and make some sound clips for sharing. Another yayyy.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 14, 2020)

Treacle said:


> If anyone has a definition of clarity please let 'my' PM know!!!!!!!!!
> So Minister Michael Grove said he didn't think it was necessary to mandate on face masks/coverings  . PM overrides that and has made it illegal if you do not wear  a face covering in shops. It is suggested that Gove and Johnson are in conflict with each other ,leading to the suggestion that this is was a political move  (PM making it clear he's boss) rather than one based on health issues.
> The term as I understand it is face covering not face mask leading to someone posing the question : does pulling up your jumper over your face constitute a covering??
> There is no requirement in restaurants or pubs to wear face coverings or masks and let's not even talk about the 'idiots on the beach'.
> So, if someone has a restaurant but owns a shop/outlet  in or next to it would one have to wear the face coverings in one part of the establishment but not the other? I could go on ..............Just some thoughts ☺


That’s crazy.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2020)

Target put out a mirror so you can try on different masks before choosing the one you want..... Think about it for a minute. 
.


----------



## doat (Jul 16, 2020)

Give front line hospital workers a cotton cloth to use as a mask. See what they tell you. If that crap, they are selling us worked they would be using it in hospitals


----------



## kburra (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Kayelle (Jul 17, 2020)

Here's some good news that warmed my heart...

Yesterday in Los Angeles a maskless shopper went off on a grocery store worker who requested he wear a mask in the store. He ranted about his "rights" and shoved the worker with his grocery cart. She pepper sprayed him and when the cops came he was arrested for battery, but they had to take the jerk to the ER first because of the pepper spray. 
Now if that isn't a great story, I don't know what is. Wonder if he will get the virus with the ER visit?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2020)

Copied and shared from a friend:

"When I wear a mask in public, or decline an invitation to a party or to come inside, I want you to know that:

 I am educated enough to know that I could be asymptomatic and still give you the virus.

 No, I don’t “live in fear” of the virus; I just want to be part of the solution, not the problem.
 I don’t feel like the “government is controlling me;” I feel like I’m being a contributing adult to society and I want to teach others the same.
 The world doesn’t revolve around me. It’s not all about me and my comfort.
 If we all could live with other people's considerations in mind, this whole world would be a much better place.
 Wearing a mask doesn’t make me weak, scared, stupid, or even “controlled.” It makes me considerate.
When you think about how you look, how uncomfortable it is, or what others think of you, just imagine someone close to you - a child, a father, a mother, grandparent, aunt, or uncle -
choking on a respirator, alone without you or any family member allowed at the bedside.
Ask yourself if you could have sucked it up. Was it worth the risk?
Do you feel the same? Copy and re-post.
Wearing a mask is not political. It’s a public health choice!”


----------

